# a fox unzipped by the SABO Sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i made a hill country hunt two weekends ago and happened into sticking a new species. a grey fox is an animal i have never taken. i called in and made a running shot with a rifle on a fox last year, but when he jumped up and ran when i tried to recover, i scatch my cornea diving into a bush after him. ended up with no fox and a small infection in the eye. thus, when Mr. Zorro came sneaking into the bushes after some cardinals 35 yds away i had redemption on my mind. i silenty stood up in the ladder stand to clear the brush for this odd shooting window. i began mouthing some squeaks at the grey fox with no response. with bow ready, a minute later i squeaked a little louder and this time i got the response i was looking for. a fox trot! he caught my motion as i drew back but curiosity got the better of him. as he puzzled over the hunched form in the tree, i setteled my 20 yard pin between his ears for the 27 yard shot. the arrow took El Zorro in the right side of his chest, ran the length of his boddy and exited his inner thigh. one of the broad head blades exited his rib cage and completly eviscerated him. upon impact, the fox looked like a chinese gymnast doing back sommersaults amidst the floating cloud of hair.

i let me two secret weapons have first chance at his trail, kind of hoping they would find El Zorro denned up and ready for a Jack Russell vs Fox showdown. no showdown, just two extied terries and one very musty male fox 25 yards from the point of impact.

my two hunting partners were very exited with our prize, and ended up getting a little bloody/musty as a result of handling. mom was less than thrilled at the prospect of yet another full body mount destined for the living room, but the unzipping of the fox led the taxidermist to write off the idea. "go get another one" he said. Yessir!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure was a pretty fox.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

u da man!! getting a fox with a bow is not easy!!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool story. Thanks


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet. Pretty small target for a bow. 

I called in three the other night and let em all walk. Havent seen very many in the past. 

Where you at the SPE meeting wednesday in Corpus?


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Konan said:


> Sweet. Pretty small target for a bow.
> 
> I called in three the other night and let em all walk. Havent seen very many in the past.
> 
> Where you at the SPE meeting wednesday in Corpus?


yessir, sure was. i guess you were too?


----------

